
No More Secrets - karmiphuc
https://medium.com/@bartobri/the-movie-based-terminal-effect-not-yet-recreated-by-hackers-46e9ca241bc9#.fhvqzjwpt
======
brudgers
Repository: [https://github.com/bartobri/no-more-
secrets](https://github.com/bartobri/no-more-secrets)

